# Sharp pains in 2ww?



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey Ladies, 

I'm 7 dpt on a 3 day transfer. I've had AF pains for a few days now. However today I've had a sharp pain constantly in my left side. Any thoughts as I'm a little concerned? 

 for my miracle


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Michimoo

I had this during my 1st cycle
It was about 8-9dpec i cant be sure but i put it down to the embie embedding itself further into the uterus

I did get a BFP, i didnt have it on my 2nd cycle which was a chem pg

        for that BFP

Em


----------



## Kayy (May 4, 2011)

Hiya Michimoo  

I had a sharp pain in my right side at roughly the same time as you and then continued to have af like pains all the way thru my 2ww. I was really worried all the way upto my otd but holly17 is right it maybe the embryo implantation   It certainly was with me and I thankfully got my bfp  

Hope this helps you alittle bit but I totally know how hard it is hun! Good luck and loadsa babydust!! 
                         
Kayxxxx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for both replying ladies and giving me hope.  

Went to the loo this morning and am convinced when I wiped it had a different tinge to it (tmi) so am now on constant wipe alert!!! 

I have told DH that at the first sign of AF I will be doing a pee stick. So scared to do one early as don't actually want to be upset until the actual day. I know that sounds silly as if it's not going to be then I should get the grief over & done with now. However I know I will still be obsessed until the actual day otherwise anyway. So just save myself the expense in pee sticks.  

Going out with the MIL tomorrow for SUnday lunch which I'm not looking forward to as she isnt very sympathetic about the whole thing or very diplomatic either.  

Keep your fingers crossed for me. Only 5 more sleep to go and for the   to keep away. 

M xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Michimoo

      sweetie

I had brown spotting on day 10 convinced it was over tested BFN and day 14 was BFP

Its the worst part this 2nd week           vibes

Em


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

I had such bad stabbing pains I had to take paracetamol - 3 days later I go a BFP. I never got this on my BFN cycles so I'm sure it was linked to implantation.

Good luck XX


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

I have been having stabbing pains I have also had horrendous stomach pains in the night not sure if it the side effects to the crinone gel and HCG injections it also feels like I have pulled something in my tummy as it hurts when I sneeze or cough I have never had any of this on my previous four cycles but I have had different meds this time round.

Hope your pains are the result of embies snuggling in.

x x x x


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Well ladies unfortunately it wasn't to be for me. Big fat negative this morning. Absolutely devestated. Can't stop  . I must have done something really bad in a previous life.


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh Michimoo hun,

Please please don't beat up yourself. It is not your fault. It is very cruel that some people could get pregnant so easily but others don't. It is definitely not your fault but perhaps you would like to find out some more details. 

I have been thinking of you...   

xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

hi Michimoo

Been there, done that - it was our 4th transfer that finally worked for us so I know the pain you are feeling right now.  Treat yourself gently - I know its so hard to believe right now but you will get strength very soon to make decisions on how to proceed. . . I tried to see each failed cycle as a learning curve where DRs would learn more and more about my body.  Not so easy to think like that right now in the thick of it.  Am wishing you strength and courage. . .and hope you will go more easy on yourself over the next few days XXX


----------

